# New Echo Devices: Echo Auto



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

echo auto - yes please!

https://www.amazon.com/Introducing-Echo-Auto-first-your/dp/B0753K4CWG/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&ref_=ods_gw_dg2_ha_mn_092018


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure why -- but Echo/Alexa and its relatives -- OKGoogle, Siri, etc. -- just don't appeal to me. 

Anyway, I just got a new car last December and I can already talk to it if I want to.  Which I mostly don't.  Though it is nice to be able to answer the phone wile driving if someone actually calls. If someone texts, it automatically tells the person I'm driving and then alerts me when the car turns off that texts came in while I was driving. I tend to set the radio and GPS before I go and don't need to go fiddling with it much. And there are some controls on the steering wheel if I do need to switch something.

Still -- not to be a total Debbie downer  this does seem like the next logical step for the Echo. And for those who like to use it, there are a lot of things to like about having it available in the car!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I put myself on the list for the auto echo. I don't have a newer car so no fancy things in it. I am not even sure if I can use it. I don't have blutooth or a aux imput in my car.  I don't have a cassette player so can't use that workaround they suggest. I have a cd player, its all built in. I have seen those fm trasmitter/charger thingies that plug into the lighter and I think that might work. I'll have to ask my husband. 

I don't answer my phone when I drive. I never once have done that. My phone stays in my purse and I don't touch it until I get out. I cannot drive while talking, period. Just like I couldn't drive and listen to an audiobook. 

I am really intruiged with the Alexa DVR. Now thats a useful thing. If you want to cut the cord and have one of those HD antennas and a firetv, it would be great. Its always the local channels that are difficult to figure out with getting rid of cable.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My car is too old for all this tech stuff.  Has a tape deck slot in the dashboard?  Garage door opener fits perfectly in that.  '97 Honda Civic I got new.  I don't drive much.  App. 45,000 miles on it.  Works fine.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

it says it works with a cassette adapter.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 9 year old car. I put myself on the list but I'm not sure I can use it. If I get it and can't use it, I have someone I can give it to. For $25, I'll give it a try. For the full price, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Look on the back of your car radio they put aux ports there for older cars for cd changers that Is where it is in my 07 Tacoma


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything else on when this is going to be released?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen promos for the car one on my Amazon page. Says you have to ask for an invite. I've not done so ... not sure if it gives more release info if you do.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How 'bout a small microwave that works with Alexa. It is small -- 700W / .7 cu ft. At first I was kinda intrigued. You still obviously have to go to it to put food in and take it out, so what's the point of voice control?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> How 'bout a small microwave that works with Alexa. It is small -- 700W / .7 cu ft. At first I was kinda intrigued. You still obviously have to go to it to put food in and take it out, so what's the point of voice control?


If, when the food is done, it signals your alexa to tell you that even if you're at the other end of the house, that could be useful. I wouldn't see a need to talk to it, but I know there are times I've put something in the microwave (or oven) and got distracted, and the built-in alarm did not go off loudly or long enough for me to hear it in another part of the house. with the MW, generally it just means my heated food has gone cold again. with an Oven it could mean that something is now kinda burnt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've seen promos for the car one on my Amazon page. Says you have to ask for an invite. I've not done so ... not sure if it gives more release info if you do.


It doesn't. I'm definitely interested in this one and have asked for an invite. Maybe you could ask for an invite, too, just in case? 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess just getting an 'invite' doesn't mean I have to buy it -- though my brother just bought a new car and he likes to talk to things so I could get it for him if he wanted.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

I think this is neater: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07FM3NVFP
Fits in lighter sockets and also features usb charging sockets.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

seadogg31 said:


> Look on the back of your car radio they put aux ports there for older cars for cd changers that Is where it is in my 07 Tacoma


Hmm, my radio is the factory built in kind in my 2006 Kia so no clue if I'll be able to use the thing. Can't really get behind it. Can't take it out I mean. But its just an invite at this point so we'll see.


----------



## dbonline (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd love to get this installed in our van. I drive a fair distance each day so I'd especially like the ability to play whatever music I want with simple voice commands. I don't really listen to the radio while driving because too much blah blah blah and not enough uninterrupted music.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH got an invitation to purchase the Echo Auto device today.
I have not


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I checked my emails, I don't see anything about it. I guess I didn't get one either.  . I signed up though way back.


----------

